# Geiseljoch-Torjoch-Klammjoch



## GPS-Herbie (2. Februar 2005)

Hi, 

Beim Kartenstudium für den nächsten Alpencross bin ich auf das Torjoch (2380m)  gestossen, einem Übergang vom Tuxertal in die Wattener Lizum (Truppenübungsplatz), welcher laut Karte vom Geiseljoch in südwestlicher Richtung aus ohne größeren Höhenverlust (ca. 500 hm) angefahren werden kann.
Von der Wattener Lizum möchte ich weiter übers Klammjoch in das Naviser Tal abfahren.
Die Tagesetappe wäre von der Weidener Hütte übers Geiseljoch zum Torjoch, runter in die Wattener Lizum und rauf aufs Klammjoch, runter ins Naviser Tal und dann noch rauf bis zum Brenner.

Kennt jemand diese Strecke oder Streckenabschnitte?


----------



## El_presidente (2. Februar 2005)

Bin Klammjoch schon zweimal gefahren.

Eigentlich super schön, nur wenige Schiebestellen bis zur Klammalm.

Problem ist das Militär. Die lassen keine Biker durchfahren. Wenn unten in Walchen ein Wachposten steht, und das ist unter Tags eigentlich immer, dann wirst du nicht durchgelassen.

Gibt aber ein paar Möglichkeiten den Posten zu umfahren, schau einfach mal auf der Karte...

Ist aber anstrengend und wenn du Pech hast kann auch sein, dass sie dich auf dem Weg zum Klammjoch sehen und zurückschicken.

Auf jeden Fall durchs Mölstal fahren und nicht am Hochlager vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reiner (3. Februar 2005)

Das Klammjoch kann ich dir nicht empfehlen. Man kann zwar die Schranken am unteren Lager weitläufig umfahren (über Pofersalm), aber es gibt doch ein paar Stellen, wo man dich vom hinteren Lager aus sehen kann. Und da gibt es sicher einen pflichtbewussten Soldaten, der Meldung beim Oberst macht.
Und der wird wütend. Da werden dann deine Personalien aufgenommen, dir alles mögliche angedroht und du musst aus dem Sperrbezirk raus (Richtung Inntal). Uns ist es letztes Jahr auf jedem Fall so ergangen.

Ich vermute, je mehr Biker vor dir dran waren, desto energischer wird die Reaktion des Militärs.

Als Grund für das Bikeverbot wird übrigens die Gefährlichkeit wegen möglicher Sprengübungen genannt. Das ist allerdings nicht nachvollziehbar, denn Wanderer dürfen sich auch aufhalten. Der wahre Grund ist eher, daß sie unter sich sein wollen und keine, in Österreich nötige, Wegversicherung abschliessen wollen.

Servus


----------



## GPS-Herbie (5. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Infos. 

Bisher dachte ich immer die Berge wären zu überwinden, aber hier scheint der Truppenübungsplatz scheint die Schlüsselstelle der Tour zu werden. 

Vom Torjoch kommt man direkt bei der Lizumer Hütte runter, das ist hinten im Lizumer Tal. Das erklärt wahrscheinlich auch, warum keiner das Torjoch kennt; alle die von dort runterkamen wurden wahrscheinlich als Zielscheiben benutzt.

Ist es vielleicht am Wochenende besser durchzukommen? Oder gibts im August eine Sommerpause? Reizen tut es mich nach wie vor, da es auf der Karte ziemlich fahrbar ausschaut.

Für weitere Tips wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## racemax (8. Februar 2005)

Wollte Ende Oktober04 über Pofersalm aufs Klammjoch, dann sagte mir ein entgegenkommender Bergbauer das Militär würde jetzt auch abkassieren wenns dich erwischen (auch am Wochenende). Als ich wenig später ganz neu aufgestellte Schilder "...Verboten, gillt auch für Mountainbiker" sah, war die sich Dummstellen-Methode auch nicht mehr möglich - bin dann umgekehrt.


----------



## GPS-Herbie (22. August 2005)

Zur Info :
Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Hüttenwirt der Lizumer Hütte wurde mir bestätigt dass man vom Militär aus der Wattener Lizum verwiesen wird, wenn man erwischt wird. Vom Torjoch runter ist das Risiko klein, da man an keiner Schranke vorbeikommt. Wenn man morgens früh aufsteht und sich ungesehen über das Klammjoch aus dem Staub macht hat man Glück gehabt.

Das war uns aber zu unsicher.

Ich hab dann noch bei der Lagerkommandatur offiziell per Fax angefragt ob wir eine Passiergenehmigung durch Truppenübungsplatz erhalten können, was ebenso offiziell mit dem Verweis auf versicherungstechnische Probleme abgelehnt wurde. Eine Zuwiderhandlung ist strafbar und wird zur Anzeige gebracht. Auch Schieben ist nicht erlaubt, da laut österreichischem Recht auch einen schiebender Radfaher ein "Fahrer" bleibt.  


Schade, denn das Torjoch wäre eine Top-Alternative zum Tuxerjoch und könnte problemlos vom Geiseljoch mit nur wenig Höhenmeterverlust angefahren werden.  Wäre toll, wenn sich jemand für die Öffnung des Gebietes für MTB'ler einsetzen könnte, nachdem es für Wanderer und Skitourengeher schon offen ist.


----------



## alpi69 (23. August 2005)

in erster linie ist es eine sicherheitsmaßnahme, denke ich. hie und da wird eben scharf geschossen da oben und das risiko ist mit einer herkömmlichen wegehaftung nicht abzugelten. wanderer sind nun mal leichter "in den griff" zu bekommen als biker, daher die rigorose vorgehensweise. 

zu wünschen wäre ein eindeutiger zeitplan wann gefahr besteht und wann nicht und dementsprechende öffnungszeiten, aber das militär ist da eben nicht kooperativ. 

die route wäre in der tat super, aber nicht den stress wert.

p.s.: habs mir auf der karte angesehen. es gäbe auch noch das junsjoch und dann den geier (aber auf 2800m!!). ob und wie das fahrbar ist weiß ich zwar nicht, aber ein abenteuer auf jeden fall ;-)
jedenfalls macht der weg verdammt schnell 800HM ab stoankasern.....


----------



## reiner (23. August 2005)

> in erster linie ist es eine sicherheitsmaßnahme, denke ich. hie und da wird eben scharf geschossen da oben


 Das sehe ich anders. Wenn das "hie und da" mal zutrifft, dann wird eh kein Wanderer durchgelassen. Die Sperrzeiten kann man auch bei der Gemeinde anfragen. Abseits der Wege oder auf irgendwelchen Trampelpfaden sind auch eher Wanderer als Moutainbiker zu erwarten.
Ich denke eher, die wollen halt die Straße nicht extra versichern und wollen vermeiden, dass ihre Forststraße von Bikern frequentiert wird. Denn dann besteht ja die Gefahr von Unfällen, entweder durch Stürze der Biker oder Kollisionen mit Militärfahrzeugen.
Aber schön wärs schon, wenn man das Militär dazu bewegen könnte, das Gebiet auch für Biker freizugeben.

Servus


----------



## alpi69 (23. August 2005)

da stimme ich dir schon zu, bloß sind die wanderer eben leichter zu kontollieren.
warum sie was gegen die biker haben ist eh schnurz. einig sind wir uns ja, dass es mit einer klaren terminlichen regelung funktionieren würde, wie es etwa auch auf forststrassen bei holzarbeiten oder sprengungen ohne weiteres klappt.

man müsste mal beim alpenverein anfragen was da sache ist. das prober ich morgen mal.....meld mich dann, denn der übergang wäre echt mal was neues.....


----------



## Stevan (23. August 2005)

Ich würde es nochmal mit Fax probieren und einen Haftungsausschluss bzw. eine Verzichtserklärung mit anhängen (Dann zieht zumindest die Versicherungsausrede nicht mehr).

Bei den heutigen scheiß Gesetzen wird einem dauernd Verantwortung gestohlen :-(

Mir ist *******gal ob irgendwo irgendwas versichert ist oder nicht! Wenn ich einen Fehler mache, bin ich auch verantwortlich und ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, von irgendjemand etwas zu fordern, weil ich so blöd war irgendwo runterzufallen


----------



## GPS-Herbie (24. August 2005)

> Ich würde es nochmal mit Fax probieren und einen Haftungsausschluss bzw. eine Verzichtserklärung mit anhängen (Dann zieht zumindest die Versicherungsausrede nicht mehr).



Ich hab' in meinem Fax bereits angemerkt, dass eine Durchquerung natürlich auf eigene Gefahr erfolgen würde, scheint aber nichts zu helfen.

Die Kommandatur bezieht sich auf ein Sperrgebietsgesetz, welches eine Durchquerung für Radfahrer und Mounainbiker ausnahmslos verbietet und bei Zuwiederhandlung eine "Besitzstörungsklage" mit sich zieht.

EIne neuerliche Anfrage wird also leider auch nichts mehr bringen. Ausserdem haben wir unsere Tour jetzt umgebastelt und falls die Inntalautobahn bis Freitag wieder frei ist, werden wir von Axams über Seejöchl ins Stubai starten.

Aber irgendwann schau ich mir das Torjoch noch mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (24. August 2005)

Eine wirklich lohnenswerte Alternative zum Seejöchel (z.B. wegen Schnees) ist das Halsl ein wenig östlicher. Am besten kurbelt man über die Birgitzalm zur Birgitzköpfelhütte hoch (evtl. bis zu 15 Min schieben) und quert dann unterhalb der Lawinenverbauungen rüber zum Übergang. Danach folgt ein schöner Trail runter in die Isse. Entweder gleich direkt runter ins Stubaital oder linkshaltend leicht aufwärts zur Pfarrachalm (schön gelegen, gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeit) und dann auf Forstweg abwärts (bzw. wieder zurück in die Isse rollen und den Trail runter). 

@ Herbie: wie lange schiebst du zum Seejöchel von der Pichlerhütte hoch bzw. wie kommst du am vernünftigsten von Axams rüber ???


----------



## reiner (24. August 2005)

OT: @Stevan:





> Wenn ich einen Fehler mache, bin ich auch verantwortlich und ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, von irgendjemand etwas zu fordern, weil ich so blöd war irgendwo runterzufallen


Genauso denke ich auch, aber das Problem liegt oft woanders. Angenommen, du hast eine Unfallversicherung (mit Krankenhaustagegeld usw.). Dann willst du natürlich diese Versicherung bei einem Unfall in Anspruch nehmen. Und diese Versicherung versucht sich nun ihr Geld woanders (z.b. beim Eigentümer ger Straße) wieder zu holen. Und in unserem Gesetzesdschungel gibt es immer eine Auslegungsmöglichkeit, mit der die darauf spezialisierten Anwälte der Versicherung etwas erreichen können.

Servus


----------



## GPS-Herbie (24. August 2005)

@ Dede : 

Danke für den Tip mit dem Halsl, das werden wir machen, falls das Wetter am Samstag noch nicht so stabil sein sollte oder eventuell auf der Rückfahretappe. Am Brenner raus aus dem Zug und einfach nochmal hoch.

Wir werden vom Axams nach Pafniz fahren, dann ins Senderstal abbiegen und dem Talweg bis zur Kemater Alm und weiter zur Adolf Pichler Hütte folgen.
Von der Hütte übers Seejöchl zur Starkenburger Hütte haben wir etwa 2h veranschlagt. Auf der Vertrider Homepage sind ein paar schöne Fotos von den Schlüsselstellen zu sehen. Ich hoffe nur, das Wetter wird bei uns genauso schön. 

Wir rechnen damit, dass wir das meiste zwischen den Hütten schieben werden - sind halt keine Vertrider sonder nur Bayerwaldbiker. Aber das ist dann nur der richtige Einstieg für den Rest unserer Tour (Padnauer Sattel, Brenner Grenzkamm, Schneebergscharte, Eisjöchl, Vigiljoch, Rabbijoch, Passo Groste, Lago Tovel, Grauner Joch). 

@ Reiner, Alpi69
Ich hab mir das Sperrgebietsgesetz (aus dem Internet) besorgt und die Paragrafen mal genau durchgelesen. Dort ist zu finden, das auch Privatpersonen aus wichtigen Gründen eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilt werden könnte, was ich auch nochmal per Fax an der Kommandatur vorgebracht haben. Daraufhin habe ich eine weitere Ablehnung (mit durchaus freundlichem Grundton) erhalten, die damit begründet war, dass selbst eine Ausnahmegenehmigung sehr schnell "ausufernde Beispielfolgen" mit sich führen würde was die Sicherheit am TÜPl beeinträchtigen würde. 

Aber ich hab auch Verständnis für die Ablehnung. Ein Biker ist halt mal auf der Strasse unterwegs und mit bergab 50 Sachen passiert halt schneller was wie bei einem Wanderer oder Skitourengeher, die sich üblicherweise abseits im Gelände bewegen.


----------



## basti_h (5. Juni 2012)

Gibts hierzu 7 Jahre später eigtl News? (Sorry, dass ich den alten Thread ausgrabe..)

Ist das Klammjoch nach wie vor gesperrt für MTB?


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Juni 2012)

basti_h schrieb:


> Gibts hierzu 7 Jahre später eigtl News? (Sorry, dass ich den alten Thread ausgrabe..)
> 
> Ist das Klammjoch nach wie vor gesperrt für MTB?




1. Antwort: Um deine Frage zu klären, hilft dir DR. Google bestimmt!
sowie das hier! 

2. Antwort. Es benötigt es nur einen Anruf beim Miltärkomando Tirol in Innbruck oder am Truppenübungsplatz, dort sollten die Herren sitzen die es wissen müssen!


----------



## basti_h (5. Juni 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> 1. Antwort: Um deine Frage zu klären, hilft dir DR. Google bestimmt!
> sowie das hier!
> 
> 2. Antwort. Es benötigt es nur einen Anruf beim Miltärkomando Tirol in Innbruck oder am Truppenübungsplatz, dort sollten die Herren sitzen die es wissen müssen!



Danke dafür, google wäre die Alternative gewesen, wenn hier keiner eine konkrete Antwort gewusst hätte.

Bleibt die Frage, wie es außerhalb der Sperrzeiten aussieht? Im Thread geht es meines Verständnisses nach um ein generelles Fahrverbot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (6. Juni 2012)

basti_h schrieb:


> Danke dafür, google wäre die Alternative gewesen, wenn hier keiner eine konkrete Antwort gewusst hätte.
> 
> Bleibt die Frage, wie es außerhalb der Sperrzeiten aussieht? Im Thread geht es meines Verständnisses nach um ein generelles Fahrverbot...


 

Es benötigt es nur einen Anruf beim Miltärkomando Tirol in Innbruck oder  am Truppenübungsplatz, dort sollten die Herren sitzen die es wissen  müssen!


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. Juni 2012)

Servus!
Da die Wege nicht zum MTB Modell Tirol gehören und keine öffentlichen Straßen sind, ist Radfahren in all seinen Formen in Österreich sowieso verboten. Man wird keine Beamten (Offiziere, etc. ) finden, die es dir erlauben werden, diese Straßen zu benützen. Die lehnen sich da nicht aus dem Fenster raus - selbst in Österreich nicht, wo vieles nicht ganz so genau wie in der BRD ab geht (Liebste Antwort der Ösen: Schaun ma amal). ... und sein tut's fast so, als ob du besoffen zur Polizeistation fährst und hoffst, dass dich niemand mit dem PKW erwischt und dich nen Alkotest machen lässt. Man kann mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit rechnen, dass man aus dem Tüpl verwiesen wird.

Ich glaub, das ist's nicht wert und wer in die Richtung fährt sollte über's Tuxer. Sich durch die Lizum per MTB zu kämpfen bleibt wohl eher den lokalen MTB Rambos vorbehalten, die es täglich probieren können, durch zu kommen.


----------

